# Best over the counter pink curing salt



## planetdan

Hi guys, if this isn't the appropriate place to ask this, just let me know. 

I am looking for a really good over the counter pink curing salt. I am a retailer and get asked for it many times and currently don't carry it. 

I am looking for ideas on a particular brand. What Amazon sells doesn't help me. I need to know who makes it so I can contact them directly to order it. 

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Dan


----------



## alblancher

Brand shouldn't mater.   It's like asking the brand of 24 carat gold.   There is a standard amount of Sodium nitrite mixed with a standard amount of salt and dye.

If you are looking for cure mixes brand makes a big difference


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Do you want to buy in bulk or do you want Cure #1 that's prepacked for retail.....something you can just put your label on?





~Martin


----------



## planetdan

Neither really. I don't want to buy in bulk and I don't want to private label. I just want to get a decent retail curing salt to sell in my store.


----------



## DanMcG

Try Butcher&Packer, Waltons, or Allied Kenco.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Hmmmm...I'm confused.
How do you intend to sell it?
Surely you don't want to pay retail and then resell it...right?


----------



## planetdan

I own a retail store. I am looking for specific brands to check into reselling in my store. I do not buy it retail. I pay wholesale since I am a reseller. But not being one to use curing salt myself, I had no idea what over the counter brand is the best.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

LEM and A.C. Legg have 4 oz. packs available.
Con Yeager Spice has 1 and 2 oz packs available.


----------



## foamheart

I use Butchers & Packers, because most of the butcher suppliers are less expensive that any of the spice companies. And unless I am mistaken they are all regulated so all cure #1 domestic has to meet certain guidelines.

And buy plenty it grows on you. On, yeah, one pound? I need micro ounces....... LOL

I frist bought a pound, I have since bought 5 pounds. You just got to experiment with it on everything. Wait till you try cure plus maple syrup on chicken thighs........OMG!


----------



## dls1

PlanetDan said:


> I own a retail store. I am looking for specific brands to check into reselling in my store. I do not buy it retail. I pay wholesale since I am a reseller. But not being one to use curing salt myself, I had no idea what over the counter brand is the best.


I've been using cure #1 (and #2) for years and have never seen a specific *"Brand"* name, and frankly, I doubt that one exists. I get my supplies from Butcher & Packer, but there are many other sources out there. Regardless of who sells it, it's all the same stuff, and I doubt that any of the common sources make their own mix. What you need to do is find a producer and/or wholesale distributor, buy it in bulk, and repackage and resell in smaller quantities as they do.


----------



## redwood carlos

dls1 said:


> I've been using cure #1 (and #2) for years and have never seen a specific *"Brand"* name, and frankly, I doubt that one exists. I get my supplies from Butcher & Packer, but there are many other sources out there. Regardless of who sells it, it's all the same stuff, and I doubt that any of the common sources make their own mix. What you need to do is find a producer and/or wholesale distributor, buy it in bulk, and repackage and resell in smaller quantities as they do.


Agreed.

I had a bratwurst session planned so I could give them out at Christmas, and someone either threw away or I hid it VERY GOOD so no one accidentally used it for some reason. I found a jar (3.6 oz.) at Williams Sonoma for the same as a pound from Sausage maker


----------



## planetdan

Dan, thanks for the info. I have reached out to those companies for wholesale pricing. Hopefully I can bring some of what they have in my store. :)


----------



## DanMcG

Cool!

If you're dealing with first time curers you might want to look into Martins suggestions. Smaller packages might a better seller, as an ounce will cure 25 lb's. Good luck.



DiggingDogFarm said:


> LEM and A.C. Legg have 4 oz. packs available.
> Con Yeager Spice has 1 and 2 oz packs available.


----------



## thatcho

Gosh, I love the great advice on this forum!


----------



## zalbar

If you're in Canada you can contact

http://www.bsa.ca/en/produits/epices-et-herbes

I get 1kg bags of cure #1 or #2 for $6 each

One important thing to note though is that we don't colour our curing salts.


----------



## daveomak

Zalbar said:


> If you're in Canada you can contact
> 
> http://www.bsa.ca/en/produits/epices-et-herbes
> 
> 
> I get 1kg bags of cure #1 or #2 for $6 each
> 
> 
> One important thing to note though is that we don't colour our curing salts.




Zalbar, afternoon.....  It's important to note....  Canadian cures may have a different percent of nitrate and/or nitrate from the US stuff and calculations must be made when changing cures....

Dave


----------



## zalbar

DaveOmak said:


> Zalbar, afternoon..... It's important to note.... Canadian cures may have a different percent of nitrate and/or nitrate from the US stuff and calculations must be made when changing cures....
> 
> Dave


It's 6.25% nitrite or nitrate depending on which you get. Standard cure percentages.


----------



## daveomak

Well, I was in a discussion with a meat producer a couple days ago from Canada and he told me his cure was 5% nitrite.........   There is not a standard cure percentage....   I get cure mixed with sugar etc. and the cure is 0.75% nitrite from my butcher/meat supplier....   Check out the link to the supplier and the % nitrite in the cure.....    Not trying to be an a-hole....  just want everyone to make safe food.....     Dave

_Originally Posted by madman mike View Post

 Sorry, we used F.S Cure. http://jbsausagesupplies.com/?page=ProductDetail&id=506
 This supplier actually recommend a ratio of 3.5% when using this product.

 Its not pink like most #1 cures.

 Sorry about the confusion._


Ingredients: Salt, Sodium Nitrite, Sodium Bicarbonate, Silicon Dioxide (mfg. aid). Contains: 5% Sodium Nitrite. - See more at: http://jbsausagesupplies.com/?page=ProductDetail&id=506#sthash.2fizliKY.dpuf


----------



## zalbar

Being safe is the most important thing, however the standard cure #1/ #2 /pink salt /prague powder and percentage has always been 6.25%


----------



## boardpuller

Dan, P.S. Seasonings in Wi and Waltons in Ks have a comercial branch/ division whatever, they will package seasoning or blend one for you, I'm sure they can wil package small amounts for you to sell. Hope this helps.

Terry


----------



## planetdan

Hi guys, if this isn't the appropriate place to ask this, just let me know. 

I am looking for a really good over the counter pink curing salt. I am a retailer and get asked for it many times and currently don't carry it. 

I am looking for ideas on a particular brand. What Amazon sells doesn't help me. I need to know who makes it so I can contact them directly to order it. 

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Dan


----------



## alblancher

Brand shouldn't mater.   It's like asking the brand of 24 carat gold.   There is a standard amount of Sodium nitrite mixed with a standard amount of salt and dye.

If you are looking for cure mixes brand makes a big difference


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Do you want to buy in bulk or do you want Cure #1 that's prepacked for retail.....something you can just put your label on?





~Martin


----------



## planetdan

Neither really. I don't want to buy in bulk and I don't want to private label. I just want to get a decent retail curing salt to sell in my store.


----------



## DanMcG

Try Butcher&Packer, Waltons, or Allied Kenco.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Hmmmm...I'm confused.
How do you intend to sell it?
Surely you don't want to pay retail and then resell it...right?


----------



## planetdan

I own a retail store. I am looking for specific brands to check into reselling in my store. I do not buy it retail. I pay wholesale since I am a reseller. But not being one to use curing salt myself, I had no idea what over the counter brand is the best.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

LEM and A.C. Legg have 4 oz. packs available.
Con Yeager Spice has 1 and 2 oz packs available.


----------



## foamheart

I use Butchers & Packers, because most of the butcher suppliers are less expensive that any of the spice companies. And unless I am mistaken they are all regulated so all cure #1 domestic has to meet certain guidelines.

And buy plenty it grows on you. On, yeah, one pound? I need micro ounces....... LOL

I frist bought a pound, I have since bought 5 pounds. You just got to experiment with it on everything. Wait till you try cure plus maple syrup on chicken thighs........OMG!


----------



## dls1

PlanetDan said:


> I own a retail store. I am looking for specific brands to check into reselling in my store. I do not buy it retail. I pay wholesale since I am a reseller. But not being one to use curing salt myself, I had no idea what over the counter brand is the best.


I've been using cure #1 (and #2) for years and have never seen a specific *"Brand"* name, and frankly, I doubt that one exists. I get my supplies from Butcher & Packer, but there are many other sources out there. Regardless of who sells it, it's all the same stuff, and I doubt that any of the common sources make their own mix. What you need to do is find a producer and/or wholesale distributor, buy it in bulk, and repackage and resell in smaller quantities as they do.


----------



## redwood carlos

dls1 said:


> I've been using cure #1 (and #2) for years and have never seen a specific *"Brand"* name, and frankly, I doubt that one exists. I get my supplies from Butcher & Packer, but there are many other sources out there. Regardless of who sells it, it's all the same stuff, and I doubt that any of the common sources make their own mix. What you need to do is find a producer and/or wholesale distributor, buy it in bulk, and repackage and resell in smaller quantities as they do.


Agreed.

I had a bratwurst session planned so I could give them out at Christmas, and someone either threw away or I hid it VERY GOOD so no one accidentally used it for some reason. I found a jar (3.6 oz.) at Williams Sonoma for the same as a pound from Sausage maker


----------



## planetdan

Dan, thanks for the info. I have reached out to those companies for wholesale pricing. Hopefully I can bring some of what they have in my store. :)


----------



## DanMcG

Cool!

If you're dealing with first time curers you might want to look into Martins suggestions. Smaller packages might a better seller, as an ounce will cure 25 lb's. Good luck.



DiggingDogFarm said:


> LEM and A.C. Legg have 4 oz. packs available.
> Con Yeager Spice has 1 and 2 oz packs available.


----------



## thatcho

Gosh, I love the great advice on this forum!


----------



## zalbar

If you're in Canada you can contact

http://www.bsa.ca/en/produits/epices-et-herbes

I get 1kg bags of cure #1 or #2 for $6 each

One important thing to note though is that we don't colour our curing salts.


----------



## daveomak

Zalbar said:


> If you're in Canada you can contact
> 
> http://www.bsa.ca/en/produits/epices-et-herbes
> 
> 
> I get 1kg bags of cure #1 or #2 for $6 each
> 
> 
> One important thing to note though is that we don't colour our curing salts.




Zalbar, afternoon.....  It's important to note....  Canadian cures may have a different percent of nitrate and/or nitrate from the US stuff and calculations must be made when changing cures....

Dave


----------



## zalbar

DaveOmak said:


> Zalbar, afternoon..... It's important to note.... Canadian cures may have a different percent of nitrate and/or nitrate from the US stuff and calculations must be made when changing cures....
> 
> Dave


It's 6.25% nitrite or nitrate depending on which you get. Standard cure percentages.


----------



## daveomak

Well, I was in a discussion with a meat producer a couple days ago from Canada and he told me his cure was 5% nitrite.........   There is not a standard cure percentage....   I get cure mixed with sugar etc. and the cure is 0.75% nitrite from my butcher/meat supplier....   Check out the link to the supplier and the % nitrite in the cure.....    Not trying to be an a-hole....  just want everyone to make safe food.....     Dave

_Originally Posted by madman mike View Post

 Sorry, we used F.S Cure. http://jbsausagesupplies.com/?page=ProductDetail&id=506
 This supplier actually recommend a ratio of 3.5% when using this product.

 Its not pink like most #1 cures.

 Sorry about the confusion._


Ingredients: Salt, Sodium Nitrite, Sodium Bicarbonate, Silicon Dioxide (mfg. aid). Contains: 5% Sodium Nitrite. - See more at: http://jbsausagesupplies.com/?page=ProductDetail&id=506#sthash.2fizliKY.dpuf


----------



## zalbar

Being safe is the most important thing, however the standard cure #1/ #2 /pink salt /prague powder and percentage has always been 6.25%


----------



## boardpuller

Dan, P.S. Seasonings in Wi and Waltons in Ks have a comercial branch/ division whatever, they will package seasoning or blend one for you, I'm sure they can wil package small amounts for you to sell. Hope this helps.

Terry


----------

